# How are some of you getting such a good smoke ring ?



## forktender (Jul 28, 2010)

I smoke on a UDS with either Lump coal or Brickets , I normaly use Pecan, Apple,Lemon or Oak wood depending on what I'm smoking.

My next smoke will be a whole packer brisket I have always got decent smoke rings but no where near what I have seen on the forum.

How can I improve the look of my Que, I'm looking for that nice pink ring.

Thank you for your thoughts.

Dan


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 28, 2010)

Are you going from fridge to smoker? Since the smoke ring stops forming at 140 degrees the longer the meat is in the smoker before that temp the better the smoke ring will be


----------



## forktender (Jul 28, 2010)

Thank you,I think you nailed it right off the bat !

I never put two and two together, On the briskets that I did not char before going in the smoke, the smoke ring was always way more developed.

The last 2 to 3 I have done  did get a char on  them before they hit the smoke,and the smoke ring was weak at best. I think you just gave me exactly  what I was looking for.

I'm going to go from the Refer. to the smoke next time and see how things turn out

Thanks a bunch , this really had me puzzled !

Dan


----------



## jirodriguez (Jul 28, 2010)

Just remember you want to get above 140° before 4 hrs. is up, and allow for extra time to go from fridge temps. to cooked. I usually let mine sit out while I get my smoker ready and up to temp (45-60 minutes). Gives the meat time to come up closer to room temp, but I still get a nice smoke ring.


----------



## forktender (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks for that !

Will do !
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Dan


----------



## lugnutz (Jul 28, 2010)

I just borrow my kids magic markers and draw it on before I snap a pic 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Since I go from fridge to UDS every time, I really can't say if that is the key as I have no experience doing it the other way.  But I do put the meat on while it is very cold and when the drum is in the lower 200's.


----------



## matts (Jul 28, 2010)

I put a lot of red food coloring in the marinade and spritz.  It works great


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 28, 2010)

JIRodriguez said:


> Just remember you want to get above 140° before 4 hrs. is up, and allow for extra time to go from fridge temps. to cooked. I usually let mine sit out while I get my smoker ready and up to temp (45-60 minutes). Gives the meat time to come up closer to room temp, but I still get a nice smoke ring.


That would be 45-60 minutes out of the 4 hours. If the brisket isn't punctured it could fall under the intact muscle rule in which case you would only need get the outer 1/2" to 140 in under 4 hours


----------



## forktender (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks for that ,Lug & Matt....I don't know what I would do without you guys,and all this time I though it was cherry koolaid in the rub.


----------



## fourthwind (Jul 29, 2010)

Using wet wood will also give you a better ring, but the ring is honestly just a chemical reaction , and does not mean flavor.  IF you are getting the flavor you want, then dont worry about it.


----------



## roksmith (Jul 29, 2010)

If all you are concerned about it the color, use tenderquick :)


----------



## meateater (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm with Fourthwind, I use wet wood. I usually soak my chunks for two days and it makes the difference for me.


----------



## forktender (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks for all of the usefull tips guy's !

I know the smoke ring doesn't have anything to do with how things taste.

It just makes for nice presentation. !

Something a little extra on the plate, that says hey look I took the time to smoke this for you !

My main goal is to put out food that I am proud of is  the first thing  I look for.

So taste #1  but a nice bark and smoke ring really says hey this is awesome BBQ .

 Producing food that taste awesome and food that shows the time and effort that it takes to get that really good BBQ flavor, and food that is pleasing to the mouths and eye's of guests is all that  really counts in my book .

Thank you all for your help.

Dan


----------



## meateater (Jul 29, 2010)

The smoke ring does have alot to do with the smokiness of the meat or veggies ie "ABT" or corn and other viddles. If not I'd stick to the fry in fat forum. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 


forktender said:


> Thanks for all of the usefull tips guy's !
> 
> I know the smoke ring doesn't have anything to do with how things taste.
> 
> ...


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jul 30, 2010)

Fourthwind said:


> Using wet wood will also give you a better ring, but the ring is honestly just a chemical reaction , and does not mean flavor.  IF you are getting the flavor you want, then dont worry about it.


what he said ^^^^


----------



## masterk (Jul 31, 2010)

I thought the ring had more to do with the rub you use.  I cant find the facts, but, I thought it was a reaction between the meat and some chemical (such as nitrogen) that made the ring.  The makeup of the rub facilitates that reaction.


----------



## masterk (Jul 31, 2010)

After some searching, I found this post.  Read post #3

http://www.bbq-brethren.com/forum/showthread.php?t=85229


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 31, 2010)

*Definition: *In the world of barbecue the smoke ring is one of the most sought after properties of smoked meats. It is believed to show that you have done a good job and properly low and slow smoked the meat in question. Is particularly prized in smoked brisket. So what is it?

A smoke ring is a pink discoloration of meat just under the surface crust (called bark). It can be just a thin line of pink or a rather thick layer. The smoke rings is caused by nitric acid building up in the surface of meat, absorbed from the surface. This nitric acid is formed when nitrogen dioxide from wood combustion in smoke mixes with water in the meat. Basically it is a chemical reaction between the smoke and the meat.

So how to do you get the best smoke ring? Opinions vary. Generally water soaked wood produces more nitrogen dioxide loaded smoke. If you really want to make sure you get a smoke ring then cheat. Coating meat with a salt tenderizer link Morton's Tender Quick, will load up the surface of the meat with nitrogen dioxide and give you a great smoke ring. Because of the prevalence of this kind of cheating, smoke rings are no longer taken into consideration in barbecue competitions.


----------



## aroman (Oct 28, 2014)

Sorry, in advance, if this seems to be a dumb question.  When you say smoke ring stops at 140 degrees; are you refering to the temp in the smoker or the meat?


----------



## fourthwind (Oct 29, 2014)

The smoke stops penetrating the meat when the internal temp of the meat is in the low 140's.  I will add that different woods will create a better ring than others.   slightly green peach wood full of sap will make the ring damn near red in color.   I have been accused of cheating the ring while using peach.


----------



## aroman (Oct 29, 2014)

Thank you for the info. I appreciate it.


----------



## jerry1959 (May 24, 2015)

the smoke ring is created by moisture interacting with the smoke on the chemical in meat that gives it red coloring.  Keeping lots of moisture on the meat through mopping with a baste, soaking part of your wood, sitting a pan of water over the heat, all give you a better shot at a ring.  From a flavor standpoint, the ring is a catch 22.  The KCBS no longer judges by a ring.  In order to get a ring, the meat has to be clean of fat.  A fat cap on lots of cuts will block a ring, but improve the flavor if you leave it on as you cook low and slow.  I like to do tri tip.  I remove the fat cap and save it.  Go without it for 2 hours to get the smoke in and a ring to form, then let the fat cap cook on top until my 4-5 hour point when it gets to 145 and med rare.  http://barbecuebible.com/2014/07/11/science-smoke-ring/


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 24, 2015)

Wood Burners :













IMG_0003.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Sep 6, 2014






Have fun and . . .


----------



## valleypoboy (May 25, 2015)

I'm no expert, but I applied my mad google skills to the "smoke ring" several months ago and I found this:

http://amazingribs.com/tips_and_technique/mythbusting_the_smoke_ring.html

In short: keep the outside of the meat moist throughout the cook for the thickest possible smokering.


----------



## rich bullard (Apr 8, 2016)

that is true but it is mostly due to adding moisture to your smoke.. spritzing or mopping does the same thing and allows you to add flavor to moisture by adding it directly to the meat.


----------



## rich bullard (Apr 8, 2016)

TQ is ok but you have to let it set 10=15 minutes. remember to rinse it off and then put your meat back in the frig another 1/2-1 hour to recool and then put in smoker. cold smoker and cold meat =good smoke ring. I put my meat in my smoker at 125 degrees. and spritz!!! you will only build smoke ring till 145-165 depending on who you ask. I believe 145 internal temp.


----------

